# 1978 Schwinn Sting-Ray Fair Lady for sale; maybe buy?



## Dbike (Mar 8, 2022)

I am looking for a 1969 Schwinn Sting-Ray Fair Lady which may take a while to find. I noticed a 1978 Fair Lady for sale not far from my location. I drove over and checked it out a 2 weeks ago. It seemed to be in good shape; the owner did some work on it himself such as re-greasing the front and rear hubs. It was tempting to buy but I did not. Afraid that right after I buy it, a '69 will show up. However, I just may buy (if it is still for sale)




 it because it may take months for a '69 to show up for sale

Here is a photo of it. It does look good wearing whitewall tires.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 8, 2022)

i have a nice hard to find original maroon 1975 fair lady and a green 1970 fair lady if that helps ?


----------



## phantom (Mar 8, 2022)

Vintage Schwinn Fair Lady Stingray 3 speed - bicycles - by owner -...
					

1970's vintage Schwinn Fair Lady Stingray 3 speed. It appears to be all there save for a white plastic sissy-bar end cap, some cable ends and ( uncertain if it had them) wheel reflectors. This is a...



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				




Price is right but couldn't be much further away.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 8, 2022)

phantom said:


> Vintage Schwinn Fair Lady Stingray 3 speed - bicycles - by owner -...
> 
> 
> 1970's vintage Schwinn Fair Lady Stingray 3 speed. It appears to be all there save for a white plastic sissy-bar end cap, some cable ends and ( uncertain if it had them) wheel reflectors. This is a...
> ...



Yes, it is listed at $275. I offered $250 and he said he would agree to that. I am still thinking it over. Right now, it is about a 75% chance I would buy it if it is still for sale. The seller is about 18 miles away from my location.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 8, 2022)

nick tures said:


> i have a nice hard to find original maroon 1975 fair lady and a green 1970 fair lady if that helps ?



Interesting. I do like to test ride bikes, which, of course, would mean locally. Also saves shipping costs. Hard to pick which one, the 1975 or 1970! I prefer blue or maroon.


----------



## ogre (Mar 8, 2022)

I'd buy a 1978 Schwinn Fair Lady if the price is right!


----------



## Dbike (Mar 8, 2022)

ogre said:


> I'd buy a 1978 Schwinn Fair Lady if the price is right!



He is asking $275 but will accept $250. I think that is reasonable. When I test rode it, I noticed the gearing is the same as on my '69 Sting-Ray Fair Lady "dirt bike." Kind of surprising since it is a 9-year difference but definitely a plus. I prefer Sting-Rays with high gearing (less pedaling per distance; numerically low).


----------



## Dbike (Mar 9, 2022)

Something surprising I noticed when test-riding that 1978 Fair Lady... it had a "feel" very close to my '69 Fair Lady "dirt bike." The 1980 Fair Lady I had a completely different feel to it compared to my '69. So maybe the Fair Lady bikes (single speed/coaster brake) had the same feel from 1969 to 1978 or maybe 1979?


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 9, 2022)

That's a $100 bike at best. Fair Lady is a pretty easy to find bicycle, even if you are looking for a clean original earlier one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

@nick tures  you  mention Maroon as a color, there never was such a color. In '72 there was a burgundy one year only color. What are you considering maroon? Was just wondering if I missed something


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Yes, it is listed at $275. I offered $250 and he said he would agree to that. I am still thinking it over. Right now, it is about a 75% chance I would buy it if it is still for sale. The seller is about 18 miles away from my location.



The part I don’t understand here is you made an offer then failed to honor the offer? When someone makes me an offer and I accept the next thing that should happen is money change hands.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @nick tures  you  mention Maroon as a color, there never was such a color. In '72 there was a burgundy one year only color. What are you considering maroon? Was just wondering if I missed something



ill post a picture of it


----------



## Dbike (Mar 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The part I don’t understand here is you made an offer then failed to honor the offer? When someone makes me an offer and I accept the next thing that should happen is money change hands.



I did offer $250 but that was before I was able to see it in person. I did tell the seller I prefer a '69. And the seller said if no one buys it, no problem, he will just keep it. When I said I will think it over, he said that is fine. In other words, he was in no rush to sell it.


----------



## jammer (Mar 9, 2022)

I think way too much for either of those fair ladies. They can be had much cheaper. I just picked up a violet 1970 in decent condition for $20. I have seen lots for sale for around $100.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @nick tures  you  mention Maroon as a color, there never was such a color. In '72 there was a burgundy one year only color. What are you considering maroon? Was just wondering if I missed something



its in really good shape just needs cleaning


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

nick tures said:


> its in really good shape just needs cleaning
> 
> View attachment 1585756



What year is that Nick? Maybe my eyes are playing tricks but looks like my '72 Burgundy


----------



## nick tures (Mar 9, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What year is that Nick? Maybe my eyes are playing tricks but looks like my '72 Burgundy



its a 1975 it is burgandy my bad lol  serial number MK501623


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 9, 2022)

I put a stingray rear fender and an S-2 on mine to roll like a Slik Chik. Nicest condition Stingray seat I have hahaha


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 9, 2022)

@Dbike 

Just finished this one up. All original made Dec of 1968.

I am located in Springfield MO, and would be interested in selling.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> @Dbike
> 
> Just finished this one up. All original made Dec of 1968.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

nick tures said:


> its in really good shape just needs cleaning
> 
> View attachment 1585756



Looks very good. And very interesting... the serial number (MK) translates to Dec., 1974. According to the Schwinn brochures, the burgundy color was available on the Fair Lady for 1972 only. Perhaps Sting-Rays could be special-ordered like some cars were back then?

Incidentally, I believe burgundy and maroon are the same color. The United Kingdom used burgundy and with the U.S. it was maroon. I have a 1971 Cadillac brochure and in it is a limousine with the color named "Empire Maroon."


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

jammer said:


> I think way too much for either of those fair ladies. They can be had much cheaper. I just picked up a violet 1970 in decent condition for $20. I have seen lots for sale for around $100.



Where do you find Fair Lady bikes that inexpensive? I sure wish there were some of those near me with those prices!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 10, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Where do you find Fair Lady bikes that inexpensive? I sure wish there were some of those near me with those prices!



Found this one on my local CL for $120 ...


----------



## Rollo (Mar 10, 2022)

... And I this one at a bike swap years ago when they weren't that sought after for $60 ...


----------



## StingrayRider (Mar 10, 2022)

A Slik Chik would be the way to go.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

StingrayRider said:


> A Slik Chik would be the way to go.



I would consider a Slik Chik but those probably don't have the same "feel" as a Fair Lady.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Found this one on my local CL for $120 ...
> 
> View attachment 1585897



I do check craigslist regularly. Unfortunately, the asking prices in my area are quite a bit higher! Still, never can tell what shows up. The two you posted look quite good. Probably good that I prefer the Fair Lady over the boys' Stingray.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 10, 2022)

Dbike said:


> I would consider a Slik Chik but those probably don't have the same "feel" as a Fair Lady.



There is no significant  difference in feel.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 10, 2022)

Dbike said:


> I do check craigslist regularly. Unfortunately, the asking prices in my area are quite a bit higher! Still, never can tell what shows up. The two you posted look quite good. Probably good that I prefer the Fair Lady over the boys' Stingray.



I built and painted this candy purple one for my daughter 20 years ago ...


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There is no significant  difference in feel.



Aren't the frames smaller on the Slik Chik? It would be interesting to ride both and compare.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

Rollo said:


> I built and painted this candy purple one for my daughter 20 years ago ...
> 
> View attachment 1586160



That looks in very good condition. Who rides it now?


----------



## Rollo (Mar 10, 2022)

Dbike said:


> That looks in very good condition. Who rides it now?



Hangs in the basement ...


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Hangs in the basement ...



Oh, stored. I thought so. Good it is being preserved.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 10, 2022)

Dbike said:


> Aren't the frames smaller on the Slik Chik? It would be interesting to ride both and compare.



Same bike Fairlady and Slik Chik, the  Lil Chik is smaller.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Same bike Fairlady and Slik Chik, the  Lil Chik is smaller.



Okay, thank you. I knew one of those was smaller!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 12, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> That's a $100 bike at best. Fair Lady is a pretty easy to find bicycle, even if you are looking for a clean original earlier one.



I had a pink 1970 Lil Chic that i got for practically little or nothing.. My buddy wanted to buy it , so i think it sold for $150.00.. I'd buy that for $250.00.. Good luck.. Razin..


----------

